# How do I train a dog to shake his paw?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm trying to teach Lobo to shake with his paw but he has no idea what I'm talking about. I got treats had him sit he did do one paw but reaction time wasn't good enough. He doesn't know shaw a paw or give me a paw. Help!!


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I taught Jaxx how to shake by saying paw then lifting his paw up and shaking his paw for him and then giving him a treat. I did it about 5 - 10 times and he caught on. Hope I helped  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

For both my dogs I taught them by first saying, "Shake a Paw" and then I would take their paw and shake it. Immediately I praised like crazy and gave a treat. I repeated this again, waiting a second for them to give me their paw, if they didn't I would take their paw, shake it, and again praise like crazy and reward. It only took a few times before they were both giving me their paw after I said the words and held out my open hand.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you tried touching the paw and clicking when he lifts it? After you get the lift and click (and treat of course), then you can name it. Raina went from shake hands to teaching herself high five the same evening. Now she does both.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for!!! I taught Diesel to shake / give paw. Now if he wants something and you dont give it to him quick enough he club's you with his big a$$ paw! LOL He will go through a whole series of commands trying to get what he wants or figure out what will get him that treat! 

But yes, I do the same as the others. I get focus on treat say give me paw, take it shake it, give treat, repeat. Once he has that down with one, then I start switching which one I want and associate it with this right and left...


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> I taught Jaxx how to shake by saying paw then lifting his paw up and shaking his paw for him and then giving him a treat. I did it about 5 - 10 times and he caught on. Hope I helped
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did this as well unintentionally. We got Gunther when it was rainy so I would have to wipe off his paws and I would say "paw" every time I needed to hold one to wipe off . Another for "high five" he was laying down upside down and I just started high fiving him while saying "high five!" (jokingly) and did that a couple times and then he started to high five me back


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!! I taught Diesel to shake / give paw. Now if he wants something and you dont give it to him quick enough he club's you with his big a$$ paw! LOL He will go through a whole series of commands trying to get what he wants or figure out what will get him that treat!


Oh yeah, I forgot about those bruises from being clubbed with the big foot of hers while she was learning to aim for my hand when shaking it.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> I taught Jaxx how to shake by saying paw then lifting his paw up and shaking his paw for him and then giving him a treat. I did it about 5 - 10 times and he caught on. Hope I helped
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


@Jaxx's mom

I taught him he knows it now! i have been rewarding him like crazy and repeated it like 5-10 times. although it took like 10 times or more to get it.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't have to teach Elly May...she just started shaking hands one day.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax learned it pretty quick. We're having trouble with "other paw" lol. Patience and persistence really. And figure out what clicks for your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't teach my dog "give me your paw" my neighbor taught
him. i taught him "give me the other one" or "the other one".
with my dog sitting in front of me i said "give me your paw".
he gave me his right paw. i wouldn't shake it. i said "the other
one" and immediately i would lift his left paw, treat and praise.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaxx's mom said:


> I taught Jaxx how to shake by saying paw then lifting his paw up and shaking his paw for him and then giving him a treat. I did it about 5 - 10 times and he caught on. Hope I helps.
> 
> 
> I did it same way as jaxx's mam. Worked great. For right paw I use my right hand and for left my left. So when I extend my left he will shake with his left and other way around.


----------

